# Sensor-Kennzeichnung und CAD-Symbole



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

Wie kennzeichnet man fachmännisch Sensoren in einer Anlage?

Folgende Sensoren habe ich in meiner Anlage:
a) "Schieflaufwächter"
b) Drehzahlwächter
c) Näherungsschalter mit Drehzahlüberwachung
d) Endschalter
e) "Vollmelder"

Ich würde gerne diese Sensoren, richtig bezeichnet in einer AutoCad-Zecihnung einfügen. Gibt es hier irgendwie Symbole zum Download?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ralfm (24 November 2005)

Hi Martin,

Nach der gültigen IEC 61346-2 würde ich alle Bauteile unter dem Kennbuchstaben B, Umwandeln einer Eingangsvariablen (physikalische Eigenschaft, Zustand oder Ereignis) in ein zur Weiterverarbeitung bestimmtes Signal, einordnen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 November 2005)

Lad dir mal bei Möller das Schaltungsbuch runter


http://www.moeller.net/de/support/wiring_manual.jsp

Vielleicht steht was drin was dir weiterhilft

Grüsse


----------



## old_willi (24 November 2005)

Hallo Martin,

der Kennbuchstabe "F" steht für Schutzvorrichtungen.
Dazu gehören meiner Meinung nach:
- Schieflaufwächter
- Drehzahlwächter
weil sie nur Schutzfunktionen haben.

Der Kennbuchstabe "S" steht für Schalter mit mechanischer oder Handbetätigung.
Der Näherungsschalter für die Drehzahlüberwachung ist ein Schalter mit mechanischer Betätigung. Daher ein "S" für den Näherungsschalter und ein "F" für den Drehzahlwächter.
Ebenso bekommen Endschalter, ob mechanisch oder berührungslos ein "S".
Wenn der Vollmelder ein kompaktes Gerät ist (Soliphant, Liquiphant) würde ich ihn mit "S" bezeichnen.
Aber wenn es ein Grenzwertkontakt einer analogen Messung ist so würde ich das Gerät mit "B" bezeichnen, weil es dann ein Energiewandler von nicht elektrischen Größen in eine elektrische Größe ist.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## knabi (24 November 2005)

Hier hatten wir schon mal darüber diskutiert (bzw. ich danach gefragt  ).


----------



## old_willi (24 November 2005)

Hallo @knabi,

hast du denn jetzt eine Entscheidung gefällt, ist der berührungslose Endschalter ein "B" oder ein "S".
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## knabi (25 November 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt "B" entschieden...

Hoffe doch, das stimmt  :roll:


----------



## old_willi (25 November 2005)

Hallo @knabi,

Ergänzung am 26.11.
nehme alles zurück und poste die hoffentlich neueste Liste.
Dann hast du wohl wieder recht.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## old_willi (25 November 2005)

Hallo,

Ergänzung am 26.11.
Nehme alles zurück und lösche das Bild


----------



## knabi (25 November 2005)

Hallo Wilfried,
die Tabelle kenne ich, damit habe ich ja gearbeitet. Aber die ist, glaube ich, nicht mehr aktuell. Ich habe jetzt das neue Tabellenbuch nicht hier, am Montag kann ich da mal die neuere Version 'rauskopieren. Als ich unseren Azubis mal bei ihren Berufsschularbeiten über die Schulter geschaut habe, ist mir das aufgefallen...
Aber es ist eben so, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.... Ältere Kollegen reden immer noch vom "Mp" oder "Null" und "220V" usw.    Der Knaller war eigentlich, als die ersten Leitungen mit neuen Adernfarben geliefert wurden, die Gesichter der älteren Kollegen hättet Ihr mal sehen sollen :wink: "Wie, grau, grau ist doch der Mp????";"Wieso ist braun jetzt der L1, so ein Blödsinn, L1 war schon immer(!) schwarz!"

In diesem Sinne, ein schönes Wochenende und auf viele gute Einfälle der Harmonisiserungskommission  :roll:


----------



## old_willi (25 November 2005)

Hallo @knabi,
die Quelle der Tabelle ist das DIN-VDE Taschenbuch 531.
Stand der abgedruckten Normen und technischen Regeln: Oktober 2004.
Was Neueres kenne ich nicht.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Rayk (26 November 2005)

Hallo, 
hier einige Änderungen gegenüber der alten Norm.
Meldeleuchte ist nicht meht H sondern P, Ventilspule nicht mehr Y sondern M

Gruß, Rayk


----------



## old_willi (26 November 2005)

Hallo Rayk,
besten Dank, habe mir die EN 61346-2 mit Stand Dez. 2000 besorgt.
Die hat mehr Beispiele.
Werde meinen alten Müll löschen.
Gruß Wilfried
Ergänzung
Hier die hoffentlich neueste Liste


----------



## old_willi (26 November 2005)

Weiter


----------



## knabi (27 November 2005)

Sind die denn völlig behämmert? "R" für eine Diode, "P" für eine Meldeleuchte, "G" für eine Batterie - sind das die gleichen Leute, die die Rechtschreibung ständig vor- und zurückändern?  :evil:


----------



## Rayk (27 November 2005)

…..diese Frage habe ich auch schon gestellt. Bei der Zwischenprüfung Elektroniker 2005 sind die neuen Kennbuchstaben das erst mal aufgetaucht. In der Berufsschule wird eine Ventilspule mit Y gelehrt in der Prüfung wird daraus ein M, aber beides ist richtig…

Ich warte nur darauf, wann die neue Spezifikationssprache für Funktionspläne der Ablaufsteuerung, GRAFCET, in die Prüfungen eingebaut wird.


----------

